# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Uusi matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmä

## ettäjaa

Uudesta matkustajainformaatiojärjestelmästä on aiemmin käyty keskustelua ketjussa "Uudet bussit 2021", mutta nyt kyseinen järjestelmä on ilmestynyt myös vuonna 2022 saapuneisiin busseihin. Nyt on siis hyvä aika luoda erillinen ketju kyseisestä aiheesta.

----------------------------------

Tämän viikon aikana sisänäyttöihin on tullut taas hieman muutoksia. Näytöissä näkyy nyt matka-aika seuraaville pysäkeille sekä päätepysäkille (samat tiedot jotka näkyivät jo runkolinjanäytöissä). Lisäksi vaihtoyhteyksien arvioidut saapumisajat on korjattu. Tässä kuva muutoksista.



Tämän lisäksi näytöillä pitäisi myös olla informaatiota siitä, onko stop-nappia painettu. Tässä kuva näkymästä, jonka pitäisi vilkkua ruudulla tuossa tapauksessa.

NF1386:ssa tuo ominaisuus ei toiminut vielä, vaan ruudulla vilkkui "stop-ruutu" koko ajan riippumatta siitä, oliko stop-nappia painettu. Sama ruutu ilman yläkulman stop-tekstiä tulee näkyviin myös silloin, kun bussi ei ole linjalla.

----------

